
Result of good lobbying? German government wants to privatize the autobahn - rtfs
https://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.daserste.de%2Finformation%2Fwirtschaft-boerse%2Fplusminus%2Fautobahnen-privat-100.html
======
rtfs
This is really nonsense from the economic perspective: The German government
can finance its infrastructure (among others) basically at zero costs due to
low interest rates. Nevertheless, it wants to privatize the Autobahn (to be
correct, major parts of it) in Germany. It seems that good lobbying is here at
work. Private investors do not earn currently any interest rates on their
capital. So some smart guys think they can get the German Autobahn, raise the
price for its use and get so a good return on their capital.

